# Who can help me? Problems with the search function



## HairQueen (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi

Can someone tell me who to email to sort out the search function on my log in nobody else seems to have a problem with it but me.

I am getting fed up now with not being able to search as that was one of my favourite things to do.

Thanks
HQ


----------



## HairQueen (Dec 11, 2008)

Bump who do I need to email on the forum??


----------



## beverly (Dec 11, 2008)

You need to provide as much detail as possible on how you are searching so others can help you. The search is working properly


----------



## HairQueen (Dec 12, 2008)

beverly said:


> You need to provide as much detail as possible on how you are searching so others can help you. The search is working properly



Hi Beverley

I am doing exactly the same thing I have done for the last 4 years since I joined the forum when I want to do a search -  I have never ever had any problems searching until now. I go to advanced search and type in the word I want the only difference is now I get an error message which says: *index thread,threaddelta: sort-by attribute 'replycount' not found*

What does this message mean? Why am I getting this?

If you recall you reset my log in a few months ago as one day I tried to log in to my account (as normal) and found that I could no longer log in, you told me I need to reset my cookies but it was not my computer as i could log in at any computer anywhere. Ever since that day I cannot search anymore. Can you try re-setting my account please?

I will not be happy if I can never ever search again on the forum, I don't understand why nobody can sort this out.

Thanks.


----------



## HairQueen (Dec 13, 2008)

Yippeee I can search again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I figured out what the problem was, it had defaulted to 'sort by number of replies' rather than 'sort by title'.

Thanks Beverly for trying to help me, I know I get bothering you with emails.

HQ


----------



## beverly (Dec 14, 2008)

Its okay, sometimes I can help out and sometimes I can't. Its hard troubleshooting problems at times, when i cant be at your PC and see everything that is going on. I suggest the Q&A many times since the ladies here have figured out somethings before I could. Its never a bother


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Beverly,

I'm also having the same issue. I have cleaned out my cookies and logged out. But I still cannot use the search function. This is the reply that i get after using the advanced search.

vBulletin Message 
index thread: failed to open /home/sphinx/sphinx-data/thread.spd: No such file or directory; index threaddelta: failed to open /home/sphinx/sphinx-data/threaddelta.spd: No such file or directory 

Thanks!


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 18, 2008)

The search database is currently being rebuild. The functionality will be available shortly.


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 18, 2008)

The search database is currently being rebuild. The functionality will be available shortly.


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 18, 2008)

ok i am getting the same error message. Guess I will just go ahead and post my question in another forum. Thanks.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm having the same problem too....


----------



## baddison (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had so many issues with the search function on this entire site, I just gave up.  Now I use google, and reference this site with my search term, and google "crawls" the database and gives my what I'm looking for really fast.

For example, if you go to the basic google site and type:
*cathy howse site:www.longhaircareforum.com*

you will get all results in the lhcf site only.....love it!!!


----------



## bebegyrl802 (Dec 18, 2008)

Me too same message.



index post: failed to open /home/sphinx/sphinx-data/fulltext.spd: No such file or directory; index postdelta: failed to open /home/sphinx/sphinx-data/fulltextdelta.spd: No such file or directory


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Dec 19, 2008)

i guess it's still being rebuilt.


----------



## HairQueen (Dec 21, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> The search database is currently being rebuild. The functionality will be available shortly.



HOW SOON WILL IT BE FIXED PLEASE?

Now I am doing searches and getting random results which are nothing to do worth the word I typed in.

I hate not being able to search


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm having a search problem. For example: I want to do a search on threads about the Army. For keyword(s), I put in "Army" and do "Search Titles Only" and set it to "Find Posts from Your Last Visit and Older", the threads that come up have nothing to do with the Army.


----------



## HairQueen (Dec 21, 2008)

Poohbear said:


> I'm having a search problem. For example: I want to do a search on threads about the Army. For keyword(s), I put in "Army" and do "Search Titles Only" and set it to "Find Posts from Your Last Visit and Older", the threads that come up have nothing to do with the Army.



Thats the same problem I'm getting


----------



## vnaps (Dec 22, 2008)

i'm having the same problem....when i specifically search for something i get random results....

the search function is what i rely on....

could someone please help or explain what is going on....thank you


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 24, 2008)

Can any moderator help with the search engine? Searching for words in titles and everything but what I'm looking for comes up.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 24, 2008)

Until it gets fixed, yall can go to* Google.com*, click on Advanced search, type in what you are searching for and then where it says "Search within a site", just type in longhaircareforum.com.

This should pull up a search for what you are looking for. 

That's what i've been doing for the past few days til this one gets fixed.


----------



## Maxitonia (Dec 25, 2008)

vnaps said:


> i'm having the same problem....when i specifically search for something i get random results....
> 
> the search function is what i rely on....
> 
> could someone please help or explain what is going on....thank you


 
Same thing here and it is very frustrating!!!!!  can someone from the site owner or moderators tell us when will that problem will be fixed?


----------



## loved (Dec 26, 2008)

Will there be any word from the mods on this?

Even the Advanced Google search option is not working for me.


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 27, 2008)

The lack of a search function has me on page 10 of the hair care forum looking for info.


----------



## HairQueen (Dec 27, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Until it gets fixed, yall can go to* Google.com*, click on Advanced search, type in what you are searching for and then where it says "Search within a site", just type in longhaircareforum.com.
> 
> This should pull up a search for what you are looking for.
> 
> That's what i've been doing for the past few days til this one gets fixed.



This is a good temporary alternative, its not as good as being able to search on LHCF but its not bad - it helps me cope with not being able to use my beloved LHCF search function!


----------

